# Resort Review display error



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2007)

At the moment we are having a small issue with the proper display of resort reviews.

This may impact most review pages.

It is not that the reviews have been lost, they are just not being displayed properly or completely within the resort review page.  They all still exist safe and sound in the database.

This is a known issue and is being worked on as we speak.  Should be corrected shortly.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2007)

reviews should be back to normal now.

Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------

